# Iphone SPL vs Radioshack



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

hey shacksters!

I have a question: When I put side by side iphone spl meter against radioshack meter, I get two different readings lik 6-8db off. Which should I trust ???:help:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

RadioShack... BUT don't forget to google for a corrections sheet and apply them to the readings you get on the RadioShack!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The iPhone SPL has a calibration setting as well does it not? It needs to be calibrated in order to read correctly also the iPhone mic is notorious for getting dirt in it and that would effect the readings.


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> The iPhone SPL has a calibration setting as well does it not? It needs to be calibrated in order to read correctly also the iPhone mic is notorious for getting dirt in it and that would effect the readings.


I sure would want to calibrate it, it does have trim control. 

But, calibrate it against what ???


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats the fun part you need to find an SPL meter thats reasonably accurate. The Radioshack is ok.


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Thats the fun part you need to find an SPL meter thats reasonably accurate. The Radioshack is ok.


At some point, the other week I had 3 meters in my hand and each 3 were off by 10db or so...:rant:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Galaxy CM140 is about the best meter out there for the Price. You can find them for around $100


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> The Galaxy CM140 is about the best meter out there for the Price. You can find them for around $100


If you need to buy this one to calibrate... Then why would you every use the other ones?


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

ellisr63 said:


> If you need to buy this one to calibrate... Then why would you every use the other ones?


I think I'll just buy the most accurate one, calibrate my meters and return it :devil:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

rokus666 said:


> I think I'll just buy the most accurate one, calibrate my meters and return it :devil:


We call that the loaner program out in Cali.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

rokus666 said:


> I think I'll just buy the most accurate one, calibrate my meters and return it :devil:


However we dont endorse that kind of behavior here at the Shack. 
All this does is drive the price up for the rest of us.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> However we dont endorse that kind of behavior here at the Shack.
> All this does is drive the price up for the rest of us.


I have the RadioShack meter and a iPhone... How am I supposed to calibrate them?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Use the radioshack meter, its close enough for it to be not an issue.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Use the radioshack meter, its close enough for it to be not an issue.


Thks. :T


----------

